# Which Animal Crossing has the better music?



## brooklyn9 (Sep 8, 2013)

So out of these two games, which music do you prefer? I have both games and I really can't decide. 
I would like to choose New Leaf, but then again, City folk music just brings back so many memories ugh
So, what would you choose??


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Sep 8, 2013)

I like a lot of the in store music New Leaf has. But for hourly music, I really loved the GameCube version's music. Maybe I just like the nostalgia, but I thought it was very well put together and the night music was absolutely awesome!


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't include the other games because I haven't played them that much so I don't know if the music was the same or not or anything. xD


----------



## Leebles (Sep 8, 2013)

Hm. Between those two, it's gotta be New Leaf. But if it was left to all Animal Crossing games, I would pick the Gamecube version. I didn't even play that one, but every time I've listened to one of the songs on Youtube it's been great.

1 PM has meowing kitty cats, for example.


----------



## fl0ra (Sep 8, 2013)

new leaf!


----------



## Punchyleaf (Sep 9, 2013)

New Leaf


----------



## oath2order (Sep 9, 2013)

Ugh I wish we could read the poll and decide between City Folk and New Leaf and NOT pick Gamecube.

I prefer City Folk's hourlies, except for 7PM and 1AM, of course.


----------



## Justin (Sep 9, 2013)

I edited your poll to add in the Gamecube version.


----------



## bittermeat (Sep 9, 2013)

Gamecube definitely. I loved how all the tunes had a driving beat and creative sampled noises thrown in there. However, New Leaf does have a better relaxed style to it and Wild World had my favorite opening theme.


----------



## Hound00med (Sep 9, 2013)

Wild World had the best opening theme.. Some hourly musics of WW/CF are better than NL, and vice versa.. For example I think 12PM and 10PM of WW/CF are better than NL's.. But NL's 4PM and 7PM are better.. So it's a mixed bag.. I've never played much of the GameCube version, but it's alwayssounded like it's had good music, from listening to it on others videos


----------



## brooklyn9 (Sep 9, 2013)

Justin said:


> I edited your poll to add in the Gamecube version.



thank you!


----------



## Thunder (Sep 9, 2013)

There are a few songs from NL and GC I like, but I think overall, WW/CF had the best music.


----------



## RhinoK (Sep 9, 2013)

I voted for New Leaf but I mean Gamecube 

I'm not being Nostalgic, but the Gamecube music is stronger. Preferably the 1AM-8AM music
A very close second is New Leaf. Sorry, but the meowing kitties just did it for the Gamecube.
And I don't mind Wild World, but there's only a few tracks I like. :/

Oh look, I don't have to wait 24 hours to post something.


----------



## rubyy (Sep 9, 2013)

WW


----------



## Byngo (Sep 9, 2013)

Gamecube. #Nostalgia


----------



## StarMayor (Sep 9, 2013)

If only I could vote for two results. I really like both New Leaf's and the Gamecube version's soundtracks. To me, WW/CF's ones aren't that memorable. Each to their own obviously, but that just the case for me. I voted for New Leaf only because I haven't played on the Gamecube one for a while now, I really need to again.


----------



## jvgsjeff (Sep 9, 2013)

GameCube, by far. New Leaf and City Folk both have some good songs, but this is one area in which the GameCube game is still the best.


----------



## LemyLekySama (Sep 9, 2013)

I liked the GameCube songs, but I prefer NL, now. I really like collecting all of K.K's songs. I love his album covers, too!


----------



## Puffy (Sep 9, 2013)

Gamecube, no question.


----------



## Lauren (Sep 9, 2013)

I haven't started collecting music on new leaf yet, therefore I must go with Let's go to the city  My fave is condor as it sounds like the music I had for my dance exam  (Ghost Dance)


----------



## Brabus E73 (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm not sure why WW and CF are the same vote, but that's probably because I'm without a Wii and haven't played it 

I vote WW mostly because it stuck with me a little more than NL has...but KK's songs in New Leaf are awesome haha. Party night!


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2013)

Brabus E73 said:


> I'm not sure why WW and CF are the same vote, but that's probably because I'm without a Wii and haven't played it



Because Wild World and City Folk used the same exact soundtrack. All they did was update the quality, somewhat, for City Folk.


----------



## g u a v a (Sep 9, 2013)

I think Wild World has the best soundtrack. I miss it so much, every now and then I'll boot up my DSi and just listen to the music, so peaceful.


----------



## AllisonCypress (Sep 9, 2013)

I chose New Leaf.  It has much bigger choices of music.


----------



## Isabella (Sep 11, 2013)

I really liked wild worlds music the best, especially the opening.


----------



## LillyKay (Sep 12, 2013)

City Folk


----------



## oiwa (Sep 19, 2013)

gamecube definitely


----------



## Bowie (Sep 19, 2013)

I have to say that City Folk/Let's Go to the City is definitely the game with the best musical composition. I think that the musical composition within New Leaf was trying too hard to overlap the brilliance of the previous game, and therefore rendering it somewhat unfitting. I have to admit that New Leaf has musical composition that I actually enjoy, but I still think that they put too much effort into it, instead of making it as beautifully tranquil as with the previous game. The original game had a lot of great musical composition, but I personally prefer what City Folk/Let's Go to the City had to offer.


----------



## idiotcurl (Sep 19, 2013)

The entire series has great music in their own way, but I feel that the Gamecube had the best music. Although I may be biased due to nostalgia.


----------



## rosiekitty405 (Sep 19, 2013)

GameCube always. Who doesn't like that 2am music


----------



## Feraligator (Sep 21, 2013)

*Gamecube* - I didn't like the soundtrack for Gamecube. I only like 8PM and 9PM, the rest were boring. 1AM and 2AM were terrible...
*Wild World/City Folk*- Lovely soundtrack, nice and relaxing. The night music was a much better improvement. LOVED 6PM, 8PM, 2AM and 3AM. So much nostalgia from these two games.
*New Leaf* - Such an amazing soundtrack, I love ALL of the hourly music! They all fit so perfectly (well maybe except for 9PM). 6PM, 8AM, 7PM, 11PM, 1AM, 4AM and 5PM are my favourites.


----------



## Lush (Sep 21, 2013)

The hourly music in the Gamecube version is my favorite (i love the meowing kitties at 1pm!), but I love all of KK's new songs in New Leaf so much! KK Bubblegum is the cutest thing!


----------



## Cobber (Sep 21, 2013)

Tough decision but I picked NL


----------



## ChibiSylph (Sep 21, 2013)

New Leaf! I'd jam out to some good old K.K. Disco any day!


----------



## Orange (Sep 22, 2013)

They're all good to me. I really like the city music from the Wii and 10 AM from New Leaf. Overall the music from the GameCube is my favourite as well as the Animalese.


----------



## FTToasty (Sep 26, 2013)

Overall, Gamecube had the best music, especially the song with the cats in it. I love the 1am music for New Leaf, though.


----------



## Ai Priestess (Nov 19, 2013)

I wish that there was an option to select more than one, all of the music is beautiful.


----------



## Emily (Nov 19, 2013)

The hourly music in the Gamecube version reminds me of my childhood, so SO much.


----------



## Croconaw (Nov 19, 2013)

Gamecube has the best music.


----------



## Caucas (Nov 20, 2013)

New leaf > wild world


----------



## Blu Rose (Nov 24, 2013)

GameCube is my definitive favourite.


----------



## Puddle (Nov 24, 2013)

GameCube, hands down.


----------



## AddyShmaddy (Nov 27, 2013)

I loove the game cube music <3 very nostalgic and calming to me! especially the rainy day music~


----------



## UchiCherry (Nov 28, 2013)

WW and CF, I like the style of music better, my opinion


----------



## irisubunny (Nov 28, 2013)

i can't vote because i really liked the music between the GC version and NL.


----------



## MCalhen (Nov 29, 2013)

I never had the chance to play the GC version, so I won't vote. But between NL and CF, definitely NL.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Nov 29, 2013)

Though I loved Gamecube and City Folk music.
I'll always have some feelings for their sounds and hourly music.

New leaf just has to best music to me.
All the new songs and the old songs in one game.
Not to mention the hourly music and how they took the old songs and made them new by having DJ KK spin them!
So yeah man, gotta be New Leaf for me.


----------



## Kip (Nov 29, 2013)

The reason i like new leaf music more is cause they included piano. That was always something I'd wanted to hear in an Animal Crossing song.


----------



## Cress (Nov 29, 2013)

I don't know why, but I liked City Folk's music.


----------



## ZaneTheBeast (Nov 30, 2013)

I've played every single one since before WW came out, (I'm really cool) and Gamecube is hands down the best music.
The AM music is so calming, and the rainy days are so peaceful.


----------



## Kip (Nov 30, 2013)

I actually like the daytime songs in GC & WW/CF more than New Leaf though.


----------



## beth19 (Dec 17, 2013)

newleaf seeems to have slower music more relaxing


----------



## Boidoh (Dec 17, 2013)

2pm Gamecube. Nuff' said.


----------



## itzafennecfox (Dec 17, 2013)

New Leaf. I love the 7 PM and 4 AM songs so much.


----------



## Toeto (Dec 21, 2013)

Gamecube. I actually play the gamecube songs when I play New Leaf.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Dec 21, 2013)

I can't say anything for Gamecube, but I had WW and it far had the best music. I'm not a fan of New Leaf's...


----------



## Oriana (Dec 21, 2013)

I thought the GameCube version's music sounded the most arcade-esk, and for that reason it's my favorite. I'm a big fan of the old style of video game music. ^-^


----------



## KCourtnee (Dec 22, 2013)

New Leaf


----------



## monochrom3 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not really sure about overall, but WW/CF The Roost > NL The Roost. Can't beat that piano.


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy (Dec 25, 2013)

I voted for WW because I love 3am WW music, but you can't beat 2pm Gamecube with anything else.


----------



## inspirit (Jan 17, 2014)

I chose the GC music, it just brings back memories for me playing it as a kid, plus, i find them catchier.


----------



## estypest (Jan 22, 2014)

Didn't play on gamecube, so no opinion there. 

Voted WW/CF, really liked some of the hour tracks. I'm not completely into the NL music yet, perhaps I've not played it long enough, the hours sound so similar!


----------



## Tenyu (Jan 22, 2014)

Definitely ACGC. NL's is good too, but it just can't compare.

WW/CF's is horrific.


----------



## Neriifur (Jan 22, 2014)

I played all of them, but CF.  I haven't played the other ones since 2002-2006 so I don't remember any of the music.. so I voted NL by default.


----------



## Lilybells (Jan 22, 2014)

I prefer the gamecube music, mostly 'cause it's so nostalgic and has such sentimental value.


----------



## cyclone993 (Jan 25, 2014)

I looooved the music from WW. But I honestly think it's because of the reminiscent memories the go along with it


----------



## Rei Tiger-cow (Feb 18, 2014)

The GC working for Nook music, I love that tune doodle oo do dooooo, ding ding di ding.


----------



## Jawile (Feb 19, 2014)

I don't like City Folk really at all, but I LOVE THE MUSIC SO MUCH OH MY GOD I LOVE IT. <333


----------



## LaceGloves (Feb 19, 2014)

Wild World is just so nostalgic. Whenever I hear the music when my younger sister is playing it, I tend to try to play with her. (with no avail, because the is an independent little seven year old) I do think New Leaf has a better soundtrack though. Especially the 11p.m. music. That's my favorite hour in the game.


----------



## Lurrdoc (Feb 20, 2014)

Overall, the gamecube version music was prob my favorite.


----------



## Yuki Nagato (Feb 23, 2014)

Having played New Leaf, Let's Go To The City, Wild World, and listened to Gamecube (which I've actually ordered, alongside a controller and save card for the Wii) I can honestly say the Gamecube version sounds very nice.. I actually love all of the music in a different way. Wild World is soooo nostalgic for me.. I remember my old town; ' Dump ' from when I was very young.


----------

